# Experimental Vought Aircraft



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

No info on them.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)

p


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2016)

johnbr said:


> No info on them.
> View attachment 358345


Photos one and two:
Vought V-326 - flown in 1943
High altitude test bed for Pratt & Whitney, powered by a Wasp Major


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2016)

Interesting shots!


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 9, 2016)

Stargazer's pic of te supposed YF-103A is 'photoshopped' pic of a real aircraft. site

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2016)

Yep, quite a few "doctored" images floating around on the 'net.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 9, 2016)

Stargazer's are the best


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2016)

tomo pauk said:


> Stargazer's are the best


I must agree...and he does put an explanation of what he did to modify the image, but a person using an image search would miss the accompanying text.

Not too long ago, I saw an image posted on FB showing a B-17 being escorted by a P-51 with the military-looking caption beneath "special mission". The poster also provided some nonsense about it dropping special forces behind German lines and such.

Problem is, it was a modern photo taken by a forum member here and I had modified it to be "retro" (there's a whole thread here devoted to that) and I told the guy to take the photo down and to have all the "shares" removed, too.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

Vought VS-326: Cursed Corsair


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

n 1943 Vought aircraft, makers of the legendary Corsair, were asked to build a test bed aircraft featuring the same engine and straight wings while utilizing a number of common structural elements. The intent was to test the Corsair’s mighty R-4360 engine mated with a turbosupercharger (coolest word ever). What do you need for a straight winged Corsair? Long landing gear to accommodate its huge prop. As this was a high altitude test bed it featured a pressurized four place cabin in place of the fighter’s single cockpit. The R-4360 was a mainstay of the allied war effort on the Corsair and was used on such aircraft as the B-50, the Martin Mars, the B-36 and the Hughes Hurcules (Spruce Goose). The 71.5L engine made between 3000-3500HP. Turbosupercharging would give it even more power. The V-326 was used by a Pratt and Whitney as a test bed for a couple of different engines after the initial work on the 4360, but there is little published on the web detailing its history.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

